# Just Gonna Leave This Here..



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FZILZLU/?tag=097-20&ascsubtag=v6_3_3_eg7_1lzl_4_x01_15uiqcly

Stationery Perfection.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Haha nice. It looks like it just has an office rubber band fixed under the erasers

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

For the kid who makes twice as many mistakes as the usual student. Would be great for spitballs we used to make in grade schools and shoot through a straw.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> For the kid who makes twice as many mistakes as the usual student. Would be great for spitballs we used to make in grade schools and shoot through a straw.


We used to shoot dried barley wheat through straws, gave a nasty nip if you caught one in the back of the neck haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Gonna have to get one of those. I'll get no sas from customers while making out their bill! Lol!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - been looking at those - they have them at our local store - branded after a certain black and red striped topped cartoon personality.


----------

